
VHDlisp – When Lisp and VHDL Have a Son. (VHDL in a Lispy Syntax) - NikkiA
https://github.com/domus123/vhdlisp
======
ksaj
I find it weird when someone writes a dsl in lisp and then acts like that is a
novel and unusual thing to do. Lisp is at its designed-for best when you work
from the bottom upward.

Having said that, this is pretty cool, and is a good example of how most
proficient Lisp programmers tackle the job.

When Lispers wax poetic about the strength and power inherent to Lisp, they're
nearly always (poorly) talking about this very chameleon aspect.

tl;dr C is C. Lisp is whatever you want it to be.

PS: That use of else is _hideous_ and not Lispy. But that's just my opinion.

